# looking for a place to stay in Sydney



## Mikael89 (Oct 18, 2009)

We are two guys looking for a nice and cheap place in sydney. you got some? Or maybe know of a place I can look?


----------



## mr.brightside (Oct 22, 2009)

I hope this helps

Here's a place in Sydney that is perfect for you and your pal. I saw this in a classified ad site the other day and I think this place is what you have been looking for. Its Challis Lodge Sydney and the address is (21-23 Challis Ave Potts Point NSW 2011) I think the rooms cost $60-70 and the over all look of the place is nice.


----------



## leogarabello (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, I `m looking for a apartment with one bedroom near or far away from Sydney. I can pay AUD$ 400 per week , but I don´t know how much for bus or train, I would like to know that please.

I am from Argentina and I`ll move to Australia next summer . I love Australia , it`s dream to live there. 

thank you


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Student accommodation, student apartments, student housing Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Canberra, Auckland at UniLodge might be worth a look or a google on Sydney Student accomodation will show a few more.

Get yourself a Sydney map online, plenty to choose from to familiarise yourself with locations.
And then 131500 Transport Infoline - Home is the site re public transport and some good passes there, something around $50-60/w may see transport covered.


----------



## comparequotes (Feb 25, 2010)

Look for it here:



> Cheap Places To Stay In Sydney Australia - Compare cheap Sydney hotel rates and make discount reservations at NexTag UK


----------



## jigkyponker (May 19, 2011)

Sydney accommodation options are indeed plentiful and there is an option for every taste and budget. It also has an awesome rooftop terrace area where weekly BBQ's are held, which is a great place to sink a few beers, watching the sunset over City and Harbour views.


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*Places in Sydney*



Mikael89 said:


> We are two guys looking for a nice and cheap place in sydney. you got some? Or maybe know of a place I can look?


So you want some cheap places in Sydney to live. Well here are the places you can try over here.

Balmain & harbor is good,St Marys area,The eastern suburbs such as kensington/kingsford/randwick/maroubra are quite cheap.

Anything North of the Bridge is pricey.The western suburbs have much higher crime rates/problems than the northern suburbs,so they'll therefore be very cheap.You could rent a house in the south west around East Hills or in the Rockdale area from around au $400 to au$ 800 a week.

All in all the Sydney is not a cheap place to live.


----------

